# Squirrel Pics from 2 good hunts



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Here a some pictures from the past two weekends of my daughter and I that I thought you guys might enjoy. Deer are her favorite to hunt but she says squirrels are a close second. She out shot me this past weekend 5-3....Of course I was the one running the squirrel around to her side of the tree all the time.:sad:


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome. My daughter will start hunting with me next year!


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Thats a good size fox squirrel.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

man-o- man....great hunt....but it will be better eating...


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds kind of like me. I love to deer hunt, but I'm seriously addicted to squirrel hunting. It's a blast and I love to eat the buggers! I hope my daughter will go with me when she's older. She's only seven months old now so I have a while. Gives me something to look forward to though. Great pics and I've been going alot lately too. Been addicting to sniping them with my pellet gun. Have some polymag pellets on the way. Can't wait to try em out.:evil: Also, is anyone else addicted to that thud when they fall out of the tree?...lol!


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

fasthunter said:


> I hope my daughter will go with me when she's older. She's only seven months old now so I have a while. Gives me something to look forward to though.


I hope she does too there is just something special about taking your daughter out in the field. 

It is hard to say though, my daughters are 13 months apart and couldn't be more opposite. The oldest one who is now 16 and pictured in this thread, is a natural born killer:lol:, zero hesitation. She has the same sparkle in her eye at the moment of truth that you and I get. My picture gallery is full of her photos from the outdoors. From barrel racing horses to taking her first buck at 8 years old she is a complete outdoors kid. 

The youngest, not so much. The computer, phone, friends, shopping and makeup are where it is at for her....and I am good with that plus it saves money on guns.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Nice limb rats! Good job getting the young lady involved in hunting too!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

HTC said:


> I hope she does too there is just something special about taking your daughter out in the field.
> 
> It is hard to say though, my daughters are 13 months apart and couldn't be more opposite. The oldest one who is now 16 and pictured in this thread, is a natural born killer:lol:, zero hesitation. She has the same sparkle in her eye at the moment of truth that you and I get. My picture gallery is full of her photos from the outdoors. From barrel racing horses to taking her first buck at 8 years old she is a complete outdoors kid.
> 
> The youngest, not so much. The computer, phone, friends, shopping and makeup are where it is at for her....and I am good with that plus it saves money on guns.


 Sounds like a true outdoor girl there. Yeah, _I figured it was a fifty fifty too. I always joked around with my wife. I said watch our daughter will love the outdoors and if we have a boy down the road he'll probably not be into it:yikes::lol:. Either way I love my little girl. I just would love to share the outdoors with her. _


----------

